# Gatlinburg, TN, 2BR LO, 10-17 Oct Columbus week



## ebroady (Aug 27, 2014)

I have a 2bedroom, 2 bath, lockout at Gatlinburg Town Square, Gatlinburg TN from Friday, 10 Oct 14 to Friday, 17 Oct 14.  Columbus Day week.  Sleeps 8.  The room has 2 fireplaces, 1 full kitchen and one half kitchen, a balcony and whirlpool tub.  You can walk to the strip very easily so no worries for parking.  Underground parking and on the trolley strip.  $700 or willing to split the unit into a one bedroom or a studio.  Email me at broadye@aol.com


----------



## ebroady (Sep 11, 2014)

Reduced to $650.


----------



## ebroady (Sep 21, 2014)

Still available. Reduced to $600.  Fall colors will be in prime.  Resort is one mile from the park.   Resort is on Airport Road which Is the beginning of the Roaring Fork Motor Nature Trail.


----------



## ebroady (Sep 25, 2014)

The resort is completely sold out.  Now reduced to $550. 

See http://smokiesinformation.org/nature-wildlife/fall-foliage-updates/ for updated on fall color updates.


----------



## ebroady (Oct 1, 2014)

Unit has been rented.


----------

